# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  появилась проблема, как решать не знаю, помогите :-)

## snmn

Ситуация такая, есть комп, HP Dx чего то то там, не суть важно, так вот, у него каким то спонтанным обазом останавливаются кулера, и ЦПУ и системный, в чем загадка не понятно, все проверил и перепроверил, вроде все ок, идеи у меня по этому поводу кончились, может кто что подскажет?

----------


## Cygnus

хмм.... интересная у тебя ситуациЯ ...
если честно пока что я не представил себе картину как это может произойти ..
первая догадка конечна это что кулера накрыты... но тогда у тебя проц расплавился бы так ведь ?
короче распиши что ты делал и чего ты не смог сделать устраняя эту проблму сам .. а то много не понятно :)

----------


## snmn

в общем выглядит это таким образом, машина работает, потом зависает намертво, как при перегреве видео, это первый вариант, второй вариант - она сама собой перезагружается. Начал искать причину, выяснилось что останавливаются кулера, и процессорный, и системный, причем одновременно, первым делом поменял их, картина не поменялась, вернул все обратно и поменял блок питания, то же самое, есть подозрение что это материнка глючит, но как удостоверится, не знаю.

----------


## Cygnus

проблему ты начал решать прально ..:) 
 методом исключения пошел , похвально;) 
а ты поменяй кулера и блок .. звучит как то не лепо , но проблемы иногда такие детские бывают .. по себе знаю :)
а теперь просто вытащи оперативу из материнки и скажи ты слышишь какой нить звук ?

и ваще когда все это началось ? после того как ты поменял что то во внутренностях или просто так ГроХнуло на голову ?

----------


## snmn

началось все просто, взяло и началось :-) т.е. с ничего, предпосылок не было, типа там скачок напряжения или еще что нить в этом плане, опять же машина энергозащищенная, упс в наличии, все дела, без памяти ведет себя как все, т.е. пищит как надо :-) внешне все хорошо выглядит, я его уже весь разобрал, почистил и собрал, пофигу мороз.

----------

